# Favorite recipes for lead shot



## goodfellow56 (Mar 3, 2005)

Lets hear everyones favorite recipe for magnum 2/3/4 or 3 inch lead loads for killing those turkeys or long range roosters. Just wondering if anyone has any good loads that pattern good past 50yds for that late season rooster. that they have seen good success with. looking for something new to try.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

win AA hull
35gr blue dot
RP-12 wad
about 550 gr of 4 shot.

I am at work so I am not totaly sure of the powder. I think it is 35 gr.
For the shot it almost fills the shot cup on the RP-12 wad. This has taken many pheasent past 50 yds. I have never used a shot gun on turkey so I cannot really tell you what happens.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Win AA hull or Old win High brass, 1 3/8 oz lead, usually 2 shot for late season. Rem RP12 wad, and 34.5 or 35 gr of win 540 which is now HS-6 I believe. Some people think the 2's tear them up, but I prefer dead birds at 50 yds more than wounded ones. Don't quote me on the exact powder loads.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I won't post a recipe, but if you are looking for a powder which will give you very fast loads, try Hodgdon Longshot. Also, I've found that shot patterns and penetration are always better if you add a buffer to the shot and use either np or cp, magnum shot. Burl


----------

